# Jewelry 'Box' Question



## DeputyMike (Aug 16, 2008)

I am going to be making a standing full length mirror that doubles as a jewelry box for my sister's Christmas present. The front piece of the frame (and the mirror) will be mounted on hinges to swing away and reveal the storage behind the mirror. I have a couple of questions regarding this:

1. I would like to conceal the fact that it has a storage compartment, so what do you suggest for the hinges/latch and/or lock? I really don't want any of those visible if I can help it...

2. I have seen pictures of some of your jewelry boxes here and was wondering, how do you make the little padded ridge thingys  that hold rings squeezed into them? Sorry, I don't know the name for them.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't have an answer about your hinges, however, I have made the ring holders out of small sections of garden hose. They are cut to the length of the section of the box that they are in. You need enough garden hose to fill the box section side to side and end to end. Each piece of garden hose is covered in felt and then glued into place. It's that easy.
Ken


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*For hinges use cabinet style*

35 mm Pocket hinges. Home Depot has them. They are spring loaded and won't show from the front. You will need 3 for a full length mirror, maybe 4 for the weight. They have different reaveal or side laps depending on what you want but 5/8" is a common size. :thumbsup:
bill


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Inlayed magnets make great hidden latches.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would probably overkill and use the spring hinges and magnets.

I buy the ring holders from Rockler and/or woodcraft.

George


----------



## DeputyMike (Aug 16, 2008)

*Hinges*

George, could you send me a link to those specific hinges? Thanks a lot!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

DeputyMike said:


> George, could you send me a link to those specific hinges? Thanks a lot!


woodnthings was the one that introduced the hinges. He said they were from Home Depot.

Here is http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=9875&filter=jewelry%20box%20cushion for the Padded Ring Bars. They also make smaller ones.

George


----------



## gknight312 (Feb 25, 2009)

I've made ring holders out of dense foam rubber. You can get it at craft stores. Cut it to the size of the box, make straight, parallel cuts at regular intervals about 2/3 the way through the foam pad, spray adhesive, put felt on it and be sure to push the felt down into the slits while you are holding them open. let it dry and push it into the space/drawer. 

However, for all the trouble, Rockler's product will save you a ton of time and you will probably have enough left over for your next project.


----------



## Runs with Chisels (Jun 4, 2009)

Barrel hinges are an option. I'm not sure if they are designed to hold as much weight as a framed full-length mirror, but they are well concealed, and also available through Rockler.

http://www.rockler.com/CategoryView.cfm?Cat_ID=2476


----------

